# defending the BOL womwn with .22lr?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I am part of a small group and we make most of our decisions together. 
Some of the ladies don't care to shoot I guess the noise and recoil is a bit much for them. But then
someone suggested they get trained on a .22lr -sounded good to me. When bad guys come the more return fire the better.
The men all have rifles and side arms that will interchange parts and ammo. 45 acp and ARs

We haven't voted on it yet but I'm thinking 10-22s for the ladies. Each should have minimum of 10,000 rounds. 

sound like a good idea or not?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Any gun is better than no gun most of the time. If they are not likely to use it then it becomes something the maurader gets as a reward when they take over your BOL. If they are likely to use it 10,000 rounds per gun is a lofty but achievable goal. 

Right now I am down to less than half that for my 22 rifle. I don't shoot it that much and I have other calibers that could be used in its place.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I am part of a small group and we make most of our decisions together.
> Some of the ladies don't care to shoot I guess the noise and recoil is a bit much for them. But then
> someone suggested they get trained on a .22lr -sounded good to me. When bad guys come the more return fire the better.
> The men all have rifles and side arms that will interchange parts and ammo. 45 acp and ARs
> ...


I say it's a good idea.... .22 Cal can be very deadly, I know I don't want to get hit with it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

22 LR. is my main gun at this point ,, I am very good with it ,, think about it strongly they can be very deadly when you teach someone how to shoot them right .


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I am part of a small group and we make most of our decisions together.
> Some of the ladies don't care to shoot I guess the noise and recoil is a bit much for them. But then
> someone suggested they get trained on a .22lr -sounded good to me. When bad guys come the more return fire the better.
> The men all have rifles and side arms that will interchange parts and ammo. 45 acp and ARs
> ...


Never underestimate the value of suppressive fire. 22 is cheap and expendable. Hook them up and let them rip. The additional report of more guns and the constant tink-tink-tink around your enemy will help keep them from moving and gaining a tactical advantage. Then when they do move you have "real ammo" that the men can go to work with.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

22's can be fairly effective, so yeah... go for it.
I would suggest the S&W M&P 15-22 rather than 10/22's. Much easier to maintain and the manual of arms is the same as an AR15, so they're great training tools in the event the user needs to employ a more formidable caliber.

Powered by BlackBerry Passport SE


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I am part of a small group and we make most of our decisions together.
> Some of the ladies don't care to shoot I guess the noise and recoil is a bit much for them. But then
> someone suggested they get trained on a .22lr -sounded good to me. When bad guys come the more return fire the better.
> The men all have rifles and side arms that will interchange parts and ammo. 45 acp and ARs
> ...


Winner, winner, chicken dinner Great idea.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The HCR mags that load up 520 rounds at the ready would a nice addition to those 10/22s.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I think most of those thugs would need to change panties as soon as they had incoming. Bad guys prey on the innocent cause they feel they are easy pickins. don't need much more than a 20 ga. to send them running or to hell.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's the old adage,I'd rather hit with a 22 than miss with a 44. Excellent for harassment fire at reasonable distance.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if they can handle a 10/22 then a AR15 is within their capacity .... they need to "man up" and start getting serious about survival ....


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A 22 is better than no gun.
10,000 rds per gun? Good luck with that.


----------



## Ronaldinyo (May 12, 2016)

Just a thought... 

If the ladies problem is that they don't want to kill a person...maybe teach them to aim for the knees or feet (or nut sack).  

It's better than nothing.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

suppressed AR's out of the question?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just a suggestion. Drop the 10/22 idea and go with a S&W M&P 22 rifle for the ladies. That way they are cross trained to use your larger AR's, 556 or 308, in a emergency. Why train them on a different weapons platform?? Plus your threats will think everyone has a AR in 556.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

I clearly recall in the 1970's there were several gun magazine articles that discussed the advantages of full auto .22LR machine pistols for use by police SWAT teams. The belief was an accurately placed sustained volume of fire with little recoil was advantageous to a larger caliber attempting the same with fewer or no hits.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Just a suggestion. Drop the 10/22 idea and go with a S&W M&P 22 rifle for the ladies. That way they are cross trained to use your larger AR's, 556 or 308, in a emergency. Why train them on a different weapons platform?? Plus your threats will think everyone has a AR in 556.


Good idea. In the event their guns go out of service, and there's a 556 not being used, they won't have an issue handling it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So why don't you ladies have 22LR already?

My family always had, 22, a shotgun (12) and rifle (30-30 or 06) handy. I was not "legal" until I graduated from slingshots and BB guns. Grandparents and uncles all hunted, trapped and farmed. All those firearms had a place on the farm or in the woods. Every house should have one of each, despite the spite of democRATS.

Put one of those 22 LR in your noggin or throat and you won't be a threat any longer, and that is a lot bigger target than a squirrels head, 30 yds up in a tree.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> if they can handle a 10/22 then a AR15 is within their capacity .... they need to "man up" and start getting serious about survival ....


22 LR is a tool every home should have, if more is needed then a good pump shotgun, followed by a rifle.

Trying to "man up" before you are a boy causes troubles, start with an air rifle.

No fan of black rifles, they have their place, but any good repeater in capable hands will do. It's not what you shoot with but how you can shoot what you have.

David killed Goliath with a sling.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

With a "noise/ recoil" shy woman in my group I taught her on a 22 but she has since become comfortable on the M-1 carbine which is very lightweight, fairly quiet, and has very little recoil. 

While much more expensive than a 22 the M-1 carbine is so lightweight and easy to shoot most "shy" shooters aren't scared of it.

22 lr is about 1200 fps with 100 ft/ lbs of energy
M1 Carbine is 2000 fps and about 973 ft/lbs of energy

If you can borrow a M1 Carbine let her try it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> With a "noise/ recoil" shy woman in my group I taught her on a 22 but she has since become comfortable on the M-1 carbine which is very lightweight, fairly quiet, and has very little recoil.
> 
> While much more expensive than a 22 the M-1 carbine is so lightweight and easy to shoot most "shy" shooters aren't scared of it.
> 
> ...


Start them out with a bb/air rifle. No noise nor develop a flinch. Take it from there with a 22, light shotgun/rifle...........

Took me a many rounds to get good with an 06 even after years of teenage hunting 12ga max loads/slugs.

After about 5000rds, I could hit stuff offhand moving at 100-200yds (varmints).

Don't start them with a scope even on a bb gun, then slowly go to bigger arms


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> Any gun is better than no gun most of the time. If they are not likely to use it then it becomes something the maurader gets as a reward when they take over your BOL. If they are likely to use it 10,000 rounds per gun is a lofty but achievable goal.
> 
> Right now I am down to less than half that for my 22 rifle. I don't shoot it that much and I have other calibers that could be used in its place.


I agree with this. I would like to say that all members of your group should be encouraged to train to use larger caliber firearms, such as .223/5.56 after they have some time to get comfortable with the .22's. Facts are facts and larger that there are better weapons for self-defense than a .22 and women can pretty easily learn to be ok with an AR. Just my thoughts, but my 10 soon to be 11 year old Daughter is beginning to shoot an AR this summer.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

How about a women's perspective? 

I have worked with and know a lot of women who are crazy afraid of guns. One person actually has an emotional reaction when they go off but she lives on a farm, so she is determined to get some experience with guns in case the need arises. I started her with my .17 HMR. It is a heavy, wood stock, nice scope and easy for someone inexperienced to play with. Zero recoil, not crazy loud and fun because of it's accuracy. I know ammo is more expensive than .22, but it is accessible and by the end of the first day she was giggling because it became fun. Next time we worked together we worked with the .22. Not as fun, but she was over the emotional issue and was able to get very accurate with the. 22. Next time we get together we will jump to the .223. That will be the biggest caliber I will put her in. From that point it will be her choice, but she now knows the difference between a bolt action and a semi-auto and has the confidence to pick up either and know how to make them work.

We will start handguns after the .223.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigdogmom said:


> How about a women's perspective?
> 
> I have worked with and know a lot of women who are crazy afraid of guns. One person actually has an emotional reaction when they go off but she lives on a farm, so she is determined to get some experience with guns in case the need arises. I started her with my .17 HMR. It is a heavy, wood stock, nice scope and easy for someone inexperienced to play with. Zero recoil, not crazy loud and fun because of it's accuracy. I know ammo is more expensive than .22, but it is accessible and by the end of the first day she was giggling because it became fun. Next time we worked together we worked with the .22. Not as fun, but she was over the emotional issue and was able to get very accurate with the. 22. Next time we get together we will jump to the .223. That will be the biggest caliber I will put her in. From that point it will be her choice, but she now knows the difference between a bolt action and a semi-auto and has the confidence to pick up either and know how to make them work.
> 
> ...


Reads like you did a great job and must be a good teacher. Props.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This may be interesting to you:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> This may be interesting to you:


It will go a ways, but how much of an actual deterrent to a serious threat?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well how about 1 2 or 3 in the head? That would deter me.

With a browning 22 take down I can hit a beer can all day at 75yds with open sights.

Note that you want a proper target with a 22 (head neck). A pistole is going be useless longer ranges and a scope is a crutch on a 22 unless you have bad eyes. I would not want to be downrange of myself < 100yds. Hundreds of dead squirrels will concur.

Think of getting hit by a 22 like one OO buck.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well how about 1 2 or 3 in the head? That would deter me.
> 
> With a browning 22 take down I can hit a beer can all day at 75yds with open sights.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the 400+ yard shots that they were taking in the vid. It might not even get someone's attention at that range.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

whoppo said:


> 22's can be fairly effective, so yeah... go for it.
> I would suggest the S&W M&P 15-22 rather than 10/22's. Much easier to maintain and the manual of arms is the same as an AR15, so they're great training tools in the event the user needs to employ a more formidable caliber.
> 
> Powered by BlackBerry Passport SE


Sorry, but I have to take issue with this recommendation. I own both an M&P15-22 and 10/22. The MP has a safety issue and I will not let my kids or my wife use the rifle. There is no mechanism that keeps the firing pin from releasing before the bolt is fully locked up to the chamber. I've had the rifle fire twice with the chamber partially open. the second time, the fired round blew the extractor claw off the side of the bolt. S&W repaired the rifle for free, but they can't do anything to change the design of the bolt. If a round jams, a second round will fire with the bolt partially open. It's not just my rifle, it's inherent in the design. Nice rifle... unfortunate design.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

I wouldn't buy a bunch of .22's. I'd buy one to train with. Spend the rest of the money on AR's or AK's or what ever non-22 flavor you dig. I'm with Bigdogmom on training and trying to be nice and possibly "Get It".

If wearing earpro and firing an AR is too much, you probably have your answer there. Anything is too much. The .22 ain't gonna work either, because they ain't gonna do it.

Soooooooo, if I'm faced with a pile of possibly unused rifles and ammunition, I'd rather they be something useful. 

And hey, nothings gonna change a mind faster, if it can be changed, than incoming from a bunch of Mommy and Baby rapers. That'll straighten that attitude out right the eff now.

Training or not, there's the treeline, point the pointy end there and pull the trigger until it clicks. Let me know when that happens and we'll reload it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do think that many folks struggle to test their own limits out of fear or fear of being embarrassed. These folks sell themselves short in most cases.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the 10/22, the BX-25 magazines are reliable and I see no reason for having an AR look alike in 22 LR when an AR can be bought for a few dollars more. The 5.56/.223 is a mild shooting cartridge. Perhaps a different style of rifle in 5.56/.223 might be the answer. Have you explored those options?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seneca said:


> I like the 10/22, the BX-25 magazines are reliable and I see no reason for having an AR look alike in 22 LR when an AR can be bought for a few dollars more. The 5.56/.223 is a mild shooting cartridge. Perhaps a different style of rifle in 5.56/.223 might be the answer. Have you explored those options?


I certainly agree. Shooting 3" slugs out of a slug gun barrel among other things will show someone what a more significant recoil is like.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I started with lots of rocks slingshots and BBs, then 22s, went to 12 ga with all sorts of ronuds. The 06 woke me up. Then 222 308 300 win mag. I load them all, (except LR22) and all sort of traditional ML arms, smoothbore, rifles, and some ML rifles that will smack you 1000 yds , that would be Gibbs).


----------

